# Morocco



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

The Desert Detours site looks very appealing. 

What's the one to go for - the out and return or the big loop ? 

Marrakech and Casablanca sound "exciting" but Google Earth paints a different picture, two huge sprawling cities. 

Is aircon obligatory ? 

2008 is planned, this is for 2009.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

bhewart

For us it was the The Big Loop. Fantastic experience.

Marrakech is exciting and Desert Detours have an arrangement with a camp site, which is pretty close to the city centre with a local, reliable and trusty "taxi" service, which can drop you off and pick you up again from anywhere at an agreed time, whether 1/2 an hour later or 8 hours later.

Can't comment about Casablanca, but gathered it may not be worth a visit if time is short.

Aircon is a personal thing. We have aircon but prefer never to use it. I have found that if you are wedded to aircon you never give yourself a chance to adapt to the lovely warmth outside. 

Because we had to go during school holidays, August last year, we experienced and survived 55 degress cent. in the MH in the sun. The fridge however nearly packed up when I parked the MH with the back of the fridge facing the sun on the occassion that I was trying to get a sat connection, rather than shade.

Its much cooler (a relative thing again) at other times of the year and in my, very personal, opinion air con is not required. But I would also say that in some tropical jungles, if on holiday in shorts and not working in an office. 

Just keep drinking and look for the shade.

If it is very hot, then as soon as you park up open all the windows, and create as much shade as you can as quickly as you can, with awnings etc. if you have them.

We were fortunate to have awnings (an RV thing) on most of the main windows before we went, and on our return we fitted another for the "next time" or anywhere hot in S. Europe.

It's a great country to visit, is motorhome and visitor friendly, and probably the biggest, yet safe, adventure you can have with a motorhome outside of Europe.

Ray at Desert Detours will be able to fill you in with much more info. If he hasn't been in touch with you already then he is probably In Morocco right now on a tour.

Best of luck.


----------

